# You Know You're a Senior Archer When...



## automan26 (Oct 21, 2002)

When at the range, your eyes wear out before your arms.

You have dropped your draw weight at least twice since you first started shooting.

You have shot the same bow for at least 10 years.

You hear a creek when drawing back and realize it's coming from you and not the bow.

You can still remember when you thought D-loops were a passing fad.

It now takes two days to shoot a 3D course that once only took you two hours.

You keep Ibuprofen in your bow case.

You now come home from the range and take a nap.

You are noticing more and more young people getting into archery, then you realize that those youngsters are in their 30s.

Young girls keep offering to help you carry your bow case to your car.

Your accuracy today at 20 yards is about the same as it once was at 40 yards.

If you've ever reached into your tackle box for string wax and accidently pulled out the Icy Hot.

Any More?

Automan


----------



## JimDE (Aug 3, 2008)

You get to the range and ask where the restrooms are before how to get to the shooting line

When the big talk after the shoot is about joint replacement's..

When you realize you are the only one shooting fingers

When your carry optics are as big as your quiver..

When you pass on a 3D station rather than climb the stairs to the platform.

When you ask if you can ride your trailered golf cart to the practice field

When your face skin causes string interference

When your fingers stay in a hooked position on release


----------



## I'M DK (Jul 4, 2012)

When you read the posts in the senior forum and find 
you have alot in common with the guys hanging out there. :mg:

DK


----------



## moecarama (May 17, 2005)

When you attach wheels to your shoot stool.
When you let three groups shoot through while you take a break.


----------



## gutpileraider (Jul 27, 2016)

When a soccer mom in your 3D group with a 50lb Eva Shockey shoots a better score than you... and then seemingly out of concern because its a hot day, offers you a bottle of water. Uh-huh.


----------



## hrtlnd164 (Mar 22, 2008)

When you need a magnifier to see your sight scale magnifier.
When even your single pin sights look like multi pin sights.


----------



## SDMac (Sep 20, 2016)

i'm dk said:


> when you read the posts in the senior forum and find
> you have alot in common with the guys hanging out there. :mg:
> 
> Dk


this. Lol


----------



## JimDE (Aug 3, 2008)

When a attractive woman calls you sir....


----------



## hrtlnd164 (Mar 22, 2008)

When a smooth shot execution and an uninterrupted urine stream both require the same amount of concentration!


----------



## mikegallo (Nov 14, 2008)

All you old guys still got it upstairs!!


----------



## Bluemax61 (Aug 9, 2014)

When you almost pass out from the heat of a summer 3D event. Yep - that happened to me! :embara:


----------



## JimDE (Aug 3, 2008)

Mike the mind is one of the last things to go ............... dang it!  If only our bodies would listen to what our minds say that we can still do and not punish it's user with the realities of pain and suffering for listening to our minds.


----------



## automan26 (Oct 21, 2002)

When the kid behind the counter determines, just by looking at your hair, that you can't possibly be as serious of an archer as he and his friends, yet you know that you were most likely on the shooting line bust'n Xs at the very moment his mamma was changing his diaper.

Automan


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

moecarama said:


> When you attach wheels to your shoot stool.


And when that stool seems to keep getting shorter and harder to get out of and you are not trimming the legs.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

You know it when the 60 pounds you pulled last season feels like the 70 pounds you pulled 10 years ago so you turn you bow down to 50 pounds this season and feel like you pulling 60 pounds....well, you get the picture.


----------



## meatmissile (Oct 26, 2009)

When the 35deg weather feels like the 10 deg weather 10 years ago.

When your sight pin looks more green star then a green dot.

When the urge to pee comes 4-5 times a sit in a tree then 1 or 2.

When a pillow and covers feel better then my newest hunting attire!!


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

When you’re at the range, listening to a bunch of newbie young teen and twenty-somethings discussing new equipment and concluding that they need to buy latest piece of archery technology because without it, there’s no way they will be able to achieve the scores that you averaged 40 years ago with cast risers, aluminum arrows, sights and stabilizers, no electronics, no coaches, no sport psychologists, and no fitness regimen.


----------



## gunfighter48 (Sep 17, 2017)

When you stop and read a thread that says "You Know You're a Senior Archer When...".:lol3:


----------



## rcmjr (Jan 31, 2007)

gunfighter48 said:


> When you stop and read a thread that says "You Know You're a Senior Archer When...".:lol3:


.....:nod:


----------



## horsehands (Jul 25, 2012)

When you have more hair in your nose and ears than the top of your head.


----------



## The Old Guy (Mar 28, 2017)

Too funny...... mixed with truth and sadness......


----------



## soonerboy (Sep 6, 2004)

It just "DEPENDS".


----------



## automan26 (Oct 21, 2002)

If, within the past 10 years, you have gotten as many new joints as you have new bows.

Automan


----------



## Goldwing (Apr 30, 2005)

When the cashier gives you a senior discount even though you never asked for it.


----------



## Repair Man (Sep 13, 2014)

Hahahaha. I can relate to hair post.


----------



## peace (May 25, 2006)

When your Resident Hunting and Fishing Sportman's License goes from a $128 to $41 after your birthday. Just surprised me two days ago.


----------



## Shogun1 (Jan 31, 2015)

When pulling the arrows out of the target hurts more than shooting them into the target.


----------



## NYS REP (Dec 21, 2003)

When you rangefinder the yardage and forget that number before getting back to your bow!!!!!


----------



## automan26 (Oct 21, 2002)

NYS REP said:


> When you rangefinder the yardage and forget that number before getting back to your bow!!!!!


That hits close to home. LOL

Automan


----------



## rcmjr (Jan 31, 2007)

peace said:


> When your Resident Hunting and Fishing Sportman's License goes from a $128 to $41 after your birthday. Just surprised me two days ago.


Or better yet $0.00 !! No hunting and fishing license required, resident(Missouri) after age 65:banana:



although annual deer and turkey tags still required.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

You know it when you start developing those "walking farts" going back and forth to the target.


----------



## automan26 (Oct 21, 2002)

carlosii said:


> You know it when you start developing those "walking farts" going back and forth to the target.


I think that also holds true for when you are pulling arrows.

Automan


----------



## Boatman71 (Jul 16, 2013)

When all your shooting buddies are also senior!


----------



## hrtlnd164 (Mar 22, 2008)

NYS REP said:


> When you rangefinder the yardage and forget that number before getting back to your bow!!!!!


You have been watching me too closely...thought that was our secret!


----------



## victor001 (Jan 31, 2011)

You have people lined up for dragging your deer out before the season starts . :wink:


----------



## vito9999 (Jun 30, 2009)

When the deciding factor on who is scoring and who is pulling is based upon most recent surgeries..


----------



## SNAPTHIS (Jan 16, 2003)

When your cancer treatment every other Tuesday costs more than your first new home. When you finally figure out how to shoot with glasses cause your garage door can't take any more holes in it. When you have to look three times to tell the difference between the Coyote and the Wolf. When your going on 67 and you still think you can do the things you did when you were 19.....LOL


----------



## banzaiengr (Mar 13, 2013)

When the group behind you gives you a hat because the glare off your head is blinding them.


----------



## banzaiengr (Mar 13, 2013)

When your piss bottle is bigger than your water bottle.


----------



## willieM (Nov 18, 2007)

When you realize you are the oldest member in your club.


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

When you realize that today is the best day you have left.


----------



## carpfisher3 (Dec 17, 2017)

When the young bucks shooting next to ask what's that burning smell because you are still shooting aluminum 2613 across the prongs of a Golden Key Premier! ( 2x last week!!)


----------



## bigcypress (Jan 24, 2013)

when you shoot FINGERS ..peace


----------



## twofinger (Feb 12, 2012)

bigcypress said:


> when you shoot FINGERS ..peace


yep and no sights too! i love the response from the youngsters " fingers and no sights and shoot a 25 too wow" 

fingers God's perfect release


----------



## Dustoff707 (Jul 12, 2017)

When you are part of the group of guys at church that meets to take care of minor maintenance and everyone calls the group "The Grey Army"--true dat.


----------



## automan26 (Oct 21, 2002)

When you screw up and tell everyone it's because your OFS is flaring up again.
(*O*ld *F*art *S*yndrome)

Automan


----------



## Kyarcher95 (Jul 6, 2016)

When you spend more time in the recliner thinking about bowhunting and shooting your bow than actually getting out and doing it.


----------



## Archery Shooter 1 (Mar 28, 2015)

I shoot with a guy who is like 84 and he still holds his own.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

When you are young, your bow's draw weight is a multiple of your age.
Middle age is when your bow's draw weight equals your age.
This forum is for those of us whose age is a multiple of our bow's draw weight. :sad:

Allen


----------



## The Hood (Jul 5, 2002)

automan26 said:


> When at the range, your eyes wear out before your arms.
> 
> You have dropped your draw weight at least twice since you first started shooting.
> 
> ...


This is,One of the Best Threads on Archerytalk>>>------> The Old Hood has Seen

all the Senors that schooled me, have gone to the Pearly Gates


----------



## NMalien (Nov 8, 2017)

When you wear suspenders to the local 3D shoot so that after taking that shot from your knees and getting leg cramps someone can pull you back up.


----------



## Carverscout (Dec 13, 2015)

When you look through the books and realize your were shooting better scores with your recurve than you are now with wheels, release, carbon arrows, and scopes.


----------



## LouM (Jan 23, 2017)

When you board an airline flight and are now reassured by the fact the pilot is younger than you.

Sent from my SM-T580 using Tapatalk


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

When you go searching for your cell phone while using it to talk to somebody.

When you go searching for your glasses while wearing them to look for your glasses.


----------



## Rick Rendo (Aug 7, 2009)

All of these I can relate to, but the one that embarrassed me the most was when I stopped to look for my glasses only to realize that they were on my head.


----------



## Bowgren2 (Jul 13, 2016)

When kids your are teaching archery to, ask if you invented the bow.
When you are ask by parents, if you are teaching your great grandchildren how to make make arrowheads.
When those at the 3D course ask where you hide your walker.


----------



## conquestador (Mar 28, 2010)

When you go to step into your stand and realize you don't have your bow. Retrace your steps back to your vehicle and then go back to your house, still not able to come up with you bow. Retrace your steps back to the stand only to find your bow hanging from your lift line, DOH!!


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

conquestador said:


> When you go to step into your stand and realize you don't have your bow. Retrace your steps back to your vehicle and then go back to your house, still not able to come up with you bow. Retrace your steps back to the stand only to find your bow hanging from your lift line, DOH!!


Does get the heart rate up though.


----------



## 1old buck (Jun 23, 2018)

I'll admit to a lot of stuff conqeus but never _that_. 
Too much funny real stuff here had me in tears laughing. Had some to add myself but...forgot what they were.
Never forgot my bow though. More than once couldn't find my stand but always had my bow.


----------



## conquestador (Mar 28, 2010)

carlosii said:


> Does get the heart rate up though.


Yeah! Talk about a nervous, empty feeling. It's like reaching for you back pocket and realizing your wallet isn't there, EXCEPT WORSE.


----------



## automan26 (Oct 21, 2002)

When walking a 3D course, one hand is used to hang onto your bow while the other hand is used to keep your pants from falling down. (Alright admit it; we've all been there haven't we.)

Automan


----------



## Bowgren2 (Jul 13, 2016)

When your preseason scouting, finds your favorite spot was turned into a strip mall. Because you don't like changing things, you go in and ask the owner if you can hunt behind it. He ask why on earth you would want to do that and you can only come up with how easy it will be to find parking.


----------



## horsehands (Jul 25, 2012)

When you can wear the same size pants you wore 10 years ago. You just wear them a whole lot lower.


----------



## Trykon Mike (Aug 25, 2007)

hrtlnd164 said:


> when a smooth shot execution and an uninterrupted urine stream both require the same amount of concentration!


lmao


----------



## bohunter52 (Aug 4, 2004)

When you realize your quiver is older than 90% of the other competitors.


----------



## ronadie (Aug 21, 2018)

am a senior when I always look back to see what I have left on the range......


----------



## automan26 (Oct 21, 2002)

You know you are a senior archer when your knees buckle but your belt won't.

Automan


----------



## bear bows (Oct 26, 2012)

you know never minded getting older but the body is taking it terribly 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## YamahaYG68 (Jun 11, 2018)

When you plan to visit you cousin out of town to shoot at his club's range and you try to plan which Saturday in the month would be best to make the trip.

Then you realise, he's retired, you're retired, you can pretty much pick whatever day you want.


----------



## Sara-s (Mar 2, 2014)

When an 11-years-old kid offers to help you set up your outdoor target...and you gratefully accept his offer.


----------



## BLHOOV9817 (Aug 23, 2018)

There is some funny stuff on this thread!


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

When you're waiting in line at the convenient store to check out and the 3 year old in front of you says to his mom, "Mom, that man is really old." LOL I ask his mom how old he was and she said three. I ask her if she wanted him to live to be four. (You know I didn't really say that...)


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

When you realize the aluminum arrows you are still shooting for indoors are older than your 22-yr old son and you have people shooting in the "adult" division asking if the arrows are something newly released by the manufacturer.

When the conversations with your fellow competitors revolves around comparisons of medications being taken.

When that "safe" place you set some piece of archery equipment for later use now means the stuff is lost forever because you immediately forgot where that "safe" place right after putting something there.

When you can start to count more than once or twice the number of times during an outdoor season you either forgot to set your sight before taking a shot or mis-set your sight. Or the number of times you need to re-check if you set your sight because you can't remember if you did or didn't move it.

>>---------->


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Does what is mentioned above have any thing to do with when shooting at 60 yds. but look for arrows at 40 yds,??


----------



## V-STROM 650 (Feb 23, 2010)

Did someone lose their way at Beloit? LOL


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

kballer1 said:


> Does what is mentioned above have any thing to do with when shooting at 60 yds. but look for arrows at 40 yds,??


:set1_rolf2:


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

Yep, just a little short . But that's what practice ends are for, right, lol .

>>-------->


----------



## D T Perry (Nov 19, 2016)

When at the end of the evening hunt, you pause just long enough to watch the sun go down and fall asleep in the stand. Then wake up two hours later to go find the truck! (Happened last year)


----------



## YamahaYG68 (Jun 11, 2018)

When they take a picture and you're supposed to be in it.

But there must be something wrong with the camera.

You don't appear in it but there's some old, fat man in your place :mg::embara:


----------



## automan26 (Oct 21, 2002)

YamahaYG68 said:


> When they take a picture and you're supposed to be in it.
> 
> But there must be something wrong with the camera.
> 
> You don't appear in it but there's some old, fat man in your place :mg::embara:


I know that guy. He photo-bombed my last drivers license picture.

Automan


----------



## studmc (Aug 1, 2018)

When the 9 year old kid your teaching to shoot beats your score at a 3 D shoot!


----------



## studmc (Aug 1, 2018)

*you know your old when!*

The 9 year old boy your teaching to shoot beats your score at a 3 D shoot!
Just so you know he is a great kid and made me proud as punch by scoring so well. Hoping he continues with the sport.


----------



## Aluminum13 (Aug 18, 2017)

horsehands said:


> When you can wear the same size pants you wore 10 years ago. You just wear them a whole lot lower.


Is that not reversed? When your pants are hiked around your belly and all the kids have their pants down around their butts with the boxers hiked up where you have your pants.


----------



## Bowgren2 (Jul 13, 2016)

You enter the club and two youngsters point your way and say get a load of the old gesser, you turn to look behind you but there is nobody there.


----------



## soonerboy (Sep 6, 2004)

When you determine the creaking sound you hear when you draw your bow comes from you and not your bow.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

soonerboy said:


> When you determine the creaking sound you hear when you draw your bow comes from you and not your bow.


:set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2:


----------



## OhWell (Aug 21, 2013)

How about when building a set of strings you have to count the strands 5-6 times because you keep forgetting the last count....

You remember when bow hunters were not allowed to use a release

You remember when the string stop was "just a fad".

You don't morning hunt because you need to make sure your bowels are empty before you head to the woods, and that takes all day.

You determine if you will attend a shoot by the weather, warmer than our age for a while and then cooler than our age.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Is it age related when you draw the bow, release the string, and realize you still have all the arrows in your quiver? Did that tonight for the first time while trying to set up a hunting bow.


----------



## OhWell (Aug 21, 2013)

carlosii said:


> Is it age related when you draw the bow, release the string, and realize you still have all the arrows in your quiver? Did that tonight for the first time while trying to set up a hunting bow.


Clearly that was age related. I have drawn back with an arrow in the bow but no sight on the bow, just the mounting block....

How is your bow?


----------



## automan26 (Oct 21, 2002)

You know you are a senior archer when you find out that your favorite 3D shoot is in 6 weeks so you plan for it, schedule everything around it and on the day of the shoot you load up, drive 1 1/2 hours and get there to find that it had already been held the week before. (It's really bad when you do it twice...Not that I would know personally.:confused3

Automan


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

OhWell said:


> Clearly that was age related. I have drawn back with an arrow in the bow but no sight on the bow, just the mounting block....
> 
> How is your bow?


That's one of the beauties of shooting 40 pounds. Knocked the peep out but otherwise A-OK. Thanks for asking.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

You know you're a senior when the teenage girl at the grocery checkout asks if you need help with your three sacks.


----------



## Polaris13 (Oct 6, 2018)

You know you're getting to be a senior archer when you shoot a few arrows in your back yard at dusk and you have to walk up to the target to be able see where they hit.......


----------



## Bowgren2 (Jul 13, 2016)

You have all the time in the world to shoot your bow due to retirement but your friend and kids keep signing you up for activities. Also when you have to put wheels on your target stand so you can move it around and put it away.


----------



## automan26 (Oct 21, 2002)

1. ...when you are too tired to stay awake in your favorite chair, and also too tired to get up and go take a nap.
2. ...when you buy an exercise video because you are feeling stiff and want to limber up, but when it arrives you find that you are too stiff to want to do the exercises so you opt to flop down in your favorite chair and (See #1 above).

Automan


----------



## Joe Barbieur (Jul 31, 2002)

When you are confused between the clicker on your bow and the click in your shoulder.


----------



## Boarbon (May 16, 2012)

When you realize the real reason you're trying to get younger kids into bowhunting is the hopes they'll drag your game out of the woods when you can't.


----------



## bear bows (Oct 26, 2012)

lol just ready what i missed lately 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bowgren2 (Jul 13, 2016)

When you keep hearing a voice telling you that you left the keys in the ignition, but there is nobody with you in the car. You look everywhere to find out who the wiseguy is, only to find out your car has that feature. Then you blame some kid for coming up with that design, just to give us a heart attack.


----------



## rcr7mm (Jun 14, 2006)

When You remember receiving your first Cabelas catalog and there was not one single compound in all those pages of beautiful recurves.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Boarbon said:


> When you realize the real reason you're trying to get younger kids into bowhunting is the hopes they'll drag your game out of the woods when you can't.


Heck yes! They ain't much good for anything else.


----------



## Polaris13 (Oct 6, 2018)

When you pre medicate with Ibuprofin before shooting and after shooting....


----------



## beach (Sep 27, 2008)

just had that happen last week at the grocery store. saved 10 bucks


----------



## 3drcher (Jan 8, 2016)

when you shoot and let someone else go get your arrows


----------



## JoeBear1958 (Feb 21, 2018)

Enjoyed all these post!


----------



## LeighNM (Feb 25, 2019)

We you forgot the witty reply post by the time you read to the end of this thread.


----------



## Don Schultz (Jul 5, 2002)

mikegallo said:


> All you old guys still got it upstairs!!


Yeah. Most problems seem to be downstairs.


----------



## Semperfisurveyo (Feb 24, 2019)

gunfighter48 said:


> When you stop and read a thread that says "You Know You're a Senior Archer When...".:lol3:


^ this, lol


----------



## automan26 (Oct 21, 2002)

You know you are a senior archer when you post on a thread like this one, not remembering that what you just posted is a word-for-word duplicate of a post you made earlier.

Automan


----------



## automan26 (Oct 21, 2002)

You know you are a senior archer when you post on a thread like this one, not remembering that what you just posted is a word-for-word duplicate of a post you made earlier.

Automan


----------



## conquestador (Mar 28, 2010)

When you start making funeral arrangements and you're not even dead yet.


----------



## hrtlnd164 (Mar 22, 2008)

When you tell your wife you think you want to be cremated and she makes you an appt. for Monday!


----------



## weldermike70 (Nov 30, 2016)

Lmao at all of them, i'm 48 now and been shooting since a young kid and i'm starting to fall into some of these lol


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

conquestador said:


> When you start making funeral arrangements and you're not even dead yet.


If you don't make 'em your spouse or kids are gonna make 'em. Do you really want to be cremated and buried in a Folger's coffee can in the back yard?


----------



## mlbrenn (Mar 7, 2019)

Those are great, made my day!


----------



## smokymojo (May 23, 2012)

Ha!


----------



## Wilvon (Dec 30, 2015)

When you look for the senior postings on Archery Talk!


----------



## Cfd119 (Aug 6, 2018)

Funny stuff


----------



## Mitox (Apr 21, 2019)

I ‘ve got most of the symptoms but the young girls helping me so I have that to look forward to


----------



## WECoyote (Apr 17, 2019)

When you start getting the senior discount without asking for it.


----------



## tikaldah2000 (Apr 12, 2008)

When you spend half the day looking for your coffee cup and the other half thinking about the hereafter.

Every time you walk into a room you have to stop and ask, "what am I here after?"


----------



## automan26 (Oct 21, 2002)

When you drop your scoring pencil and it is easier to go ask for another than it is to bend down and pick it up.

Automan


----------



## Blaine Kuroiwa (Apr 28, 2019)

Haha aint that the truth


----------



## ridgerunnerdoc (Aug 26, 2011)

A great thread! I resemble some these posts.


----------



## bionicman (May 8, 2019)

How true to all of you. Am 67, and am there. LOL


----------



## colegrp (Feb 26, 2015)

How about... volunteering to keep score at 3d shoots, so you don't have to pull arrows.


----------



## Joe in Tennesee (Feb 9, 2019)

You're and old archer when you're more interested in nocking up an arrow than your wife.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Hello
You are a senior when you mind says yes and your body says no. [ Later


----------



## TBall (May 9, 2006)

More sitting than standing


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

colegrp said:


> How about... volunteering to keep score at 3d shoots, so you don't have to pull arrows.


Or bend over.


----------



## archreygirl (Aug 10, 2017)

You know you are a senior archer when the first thing you look for at the range is the location of the bathroom.


----------



## automan26 (Oct 21, 2002)

When the wife asks you to go to the store and pick up something and by the time you get to the car you have forgotten what was on her list and also why you got in the car in the first place, so you go back in the house and ask, "Honey, can you write that down?" and she replies back, "Write what down?"

Automan


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

automan26 said:


> When the wife asks you to go to the store and pick up something and by the time you get to the car you have forgotten what was on her list and also why you got in the car in the first place, so you go back in the house and ask, "Honey, can you write that down?" and she replies back, "Write what down?"
> 
> Automan


----------



## glennt1948 (Oct 30, 2016)

LOL These are great!!


----------



## OhWell (Aug 21, 2013)

When your wife wants to head up stairs for some "fun" time but you plan to hunt in the morning and know you need all your energy to make that happen


----------



## msheald (Aug 10, 2019)

Great!


----------



## Bikeman CU (Nov 27, 2005)

You filled out an order form by hand, wrote a personal check and mailed it to Anderson Archery in Michigan. Received everything in a week or two. Buying a Killian Chek-It sight as an upgrade from your Reynolds sight.


----------



## bgriffin (Aug 14, 2008)

Great post!! Funny stuff, been there and done most.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Bikeman-I did that. I shot my 1st 300 with a Reynolds & fingers. How the hell did that ever happen. Your old when your son & his buddies invite you to shoot with them on his 12 mixed targets on his few wooded acres and you are THIRTY FIVE + years older than all of them. It was a fun day. Zombie 51 yds, Elk 62 yds, Antelope 41 yds, Bear 37 yds. They didn't make it easy. 1 TWENTY & the rest 25 thru 35 yds. These guys are like me at that age, eat, sleep archery/bowhunting. They have all be buddies since pre teen years & all do similar construction jobs. WORK HARD & PLAY HARD & ALL great Dads. We are all going to a 3-D next weekend in Iowa. IF your see these 5, RUN.


----------



## conquestador (Mar 28, 2010)

When your wife asks you to trim back the day lilies for the fall and you get a 100' extension cord, plug it in and hook up the tool. When you turn it on, you get a gush of air and realize you grabbed the leaf blower instead of the hedge trimmer.


----------



## automan26 (Oct 21, 2002)

When "Getting a little action" means you don't need to take any fiber today.

Automan


----------



## automan26 (Oct 21, 2002)

When you've had so many problems with cracked limbs that the guys in your club have nicknamed you "Bowtech".

Automan


----------



## automan26 (Oct 21, 2002)

You can't figure out why your anchor point has changed, then it dawns on you....You left your teeth at home.

Automan


----------



## PAULORMIKE (Aug 22, 2019)

When your most fervent hope is that you can have a bowel movement before the tournament begins and that there is enough time between shooting that you can make it to the bathroom to pee and clean up anything you missed the first time.


----------



## DaveHawk (Jul 16, 2009)

When your Son also shoots Seniors.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Davehawk. THAT "is" a good one.


----------



## wc870 (Aug 13, 2017)

good stuff !!


----------



## Viking53 (Aug 26, 2019)

you need Tylenol or Advil before you shoot your bow. when its hot and humid and you now wear glasses and glasses keep fogging up


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

When you have been on AT for 10 years and just found this section.
Best thread I've seen yet.:thumbs_up


----------



## Hoyt Havoc (Jul 27, 2006)

When you retire your climber and hang ons for a camo chair.


----------



## reddogjack (Dec 7, 2016)

mikegallo said:


> All you old guys still got it upstairs!!


when your mind says: "what a good idea" and your body says: "are you kidding me?"


----------



## automan26 (Oct 21, 2002)

reddogjack said:


> when your mind says: "what a good idea" and your body says: "are you kidding me?"


How appropriate...Saturday I'm going to a 3D shoot that has two hills that were hard for me to climb when I was half my age. My mind tells me I can do it, but my body is already telling me to spread it out over two days (one hill per day) because the mind says "Go for it.", but the body says, "Not with me...That just ain't happening...No way."

Automan


----------



## Michael41441 (Sep 7, 2019)

You know you’re a Senior when you develop furniture disease. That’s when your chest drops down into your drawers.


----------



## buzzsaw (Dec 26, 2013)

cant make my pin focus sharp 67


----------



## oldarch (Jun 25, 2019)

You take longer to walk back and forth to a 20 yard target than it took to shoot it and have to take a break before your next set.


----------



## conquestador (Mar 28, 2010)

When you make a little mistake and your wife accuses you of having had a stroke. I was actually a little relieved a couple of years ago when they did an MRI on my skull and determined that I've never had one.


----------



## dennisg6633 (Oct 18, 2009)

this just happened, throw your bow out of the briar patch, so you can get your self out.


----------



## Gruder (Feb 19, 2016)

Ok guys I haven't read the book yet but I'll slowly go thru it for laughs but here's a couple from me
1) can't turn my neck to watch a shooter from tree stand because all blood flow to my head gets cut off and start getting dizzy 
2) can't tell the difference between the air brakes from the road 1/2 mile away and an unseen shooter snorting at me
3) if I sit too long in a tree stand my nuts hurt
4) once duck hunting I shot at the lead woodies only to realize the "flock" was a group of floaters moving across my eyeball
I should be very depressed :set1_fishing:


----------



## Gruder (Feb 19, 2016)

Oh one more
When the trees your best stands were in have called it quits. You know your old when you outlived many trees.


----------



## automan26 (Oct 21, 2002)

When your knees disappear when you sit down and your butt disappears when you stand up.

Automan


----------



## JoeBear1958 (Feb 21, 2018)

When you get on Archery Talk and this is the first thread you check.


----------



## wgara99 (Jan 23, 2010)

When you have to ask directions on the 3D course....

When ALL the targets look like 35yds, even though its an indoor range.


----------



## Carverscout (Dec 13, 2015)

Yep!!!! All of those things, and a few more that I know, but can't remember.


----------



## brushhawg53 (Sep 4, 2010)

oh, isn't it the truth.


----------



## Bus1952 (Sep 14, 2015)

When the arrow puller just don’t get it done with the black box and you buy a bag target and walk by the black bow with a $14 arrow still in the 4”x4” square and you think you’d be King if only you could that giant sword out of that rock


----------



## automan26 (Oct 21, 2002)

When half the things you say begin with "I can remember when..." and half of those things you still can still remember are older than half of the people you are saying it to.

Automan


----------



## arrowchucker222 (Jun 17, 2013)

Your 1st compound was a Allen! Rod limbs , maybe 25% let off and slower than a recurve of the same weights. Arrows were either fiberglass or shiny aluminum! You had to spray paint the arrows for hunting, your bow too. No screw in inserts, had to glue on everything! Broadheads came duller than your high school geometry teacher.
Tree stands? You climbed a tree and stood on a limb!!
Funny thing, we killed deer and shot good scores!
Arrowchucker


----------



## Charlievet (Nov 28, 2019)

When you can relate to almost every entry in this thread...!


----------



## misssoandso (Jan 13, 2015)

Lol, anyway.... shoot calm and shoot strong, good luck!


----------



## AZMUZZY (Nov 29, 2019)

Can't remember...cock vane up or down on my Switchback XT with a RipCord drop away rest. Seriously! Thinking down.......


----------



## PaulK1 (Aug 30, 2016)

lol


----------



## automan26 (Oct 21, 2002)

When you list off, to a very disinterested wife, the exact year you purchased every bow you have ever owned, then she says, "OK smarty, what year did we get married?" and you draw a blank on that one. I'm very fortunate that I married someone with a sense of humor.

Automan


----------



## AZMUZZY (Nov 29, 2019)

When you shoot 2 arrows and walk up to pull therm out and either strain your back or shart. Or worse yet, do both.


----------



## Gruder (Feb 19, 2016)

When you don't want to buy anything new because you figure your gonna be dead soon.
Was that too depressing? Sorry


----------



## JoeBear1958 (Feb 21, 2018)

When you answer the guys question behind the pro shop counter and he says. That’s what PePaw says too.


----------



## Redsmoke (Oct 2, 2017)

When you get excited to “dominate” the cruise shift staff who are organizing archery events on the tennis courts!


----------



## AZMUZZY (Nov 29, 2019)

Gruder said:


> When you don't want to buy anything new because you figure your gonna be dead soon.
> Was that too depressing? Sorry


My friend Bob is 78 and doesn't buy green bananas. You guys would get along great!


----------



## AZtourist (Nov 16, 2010)

Yep, I have a friend that has same opinion. Maybe good advice??


----------



## kman802 (Nov 12, 2011)

when you have one fiber optic but have 3 at full draw


----------



## Darkvador (Oct 15, 2013)

When the number one topic around the camp fire with hunting buddies after an all day rut hunt is how to design a climber with a built in toilet.


----------



## mountainbiker (Dec 23, 2019)

Purchased a new bow and when I was shooting it for the first time. I thought to myself “This will probably be the last bow I ever purchase”


----------



## mountainbiker (Dec 23, 2019)

When you have one of your worst scores ever but you don’t care just happy that you are still able to get out and shoot your bow


----------



## musky_ed (Nov 25, 2005)

You have cataract surgery, and your sights are sharp again


----------



## mike atwell (Jan 28, 2003)

…….. now, what was I going to say?


----------



## lelwell2 (Sep 9, 2019)

When you can see either your pin or your target depending on which part of your bifocal lens you use but neither part works for both. Sharp pin but have no idea where arrow is going or clear target and no f**king pin in my scope.


----------



## Oldbowbender (Feb 18, 2020)

We I had my senior moment after shopping for over a month and getting PSE Decree HD. I have a long draw and thought I could shoot it for all around field, target and indoor. I had been out of archery for a long time and shot barebow for the first time this winter. My shoulders were hurting some and I was struggling with distance on field shooting barebow so got my compound to help. Well after a rest and 5 pin sight and arrows I was getting it sighted in. I lowered draw to 29.5 " and weight to 47 or so I was shooting pretty good. I called my wife to come and see how well I was doing at the short range I was shooting. I was excited to show off. She came and I drew back and had the pin right on the money took my time and made a really good shot . Bang went my bow, string went limp and I knew I had forgot to nock my arrow. Never thought I would ever do that to one of my bows. That's what I get for thinking. All the other stuff posted before me I seem to have related to that also. Good luck to all my buddies that are seniors.


----------



## paips (Jan 26, 2020)

When you finally buy a new bow and giving up the old one feels like a lost friend.


----------



## automan26 (Oct 21, 2002)

When you look in the mirror and discover that when standing as erect as possible, your backbone has the same curve as your bow at full draw.

Automan


----------



## Harleyguy55 (May 12, 2020)

yep...got me!


----------



## Rick_Sharp (Mar 15, 2020)

Might of been already mentioned but, when you fear that upon your passing your wife will sell your gear for what you told her it cost.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

AZMUZZY said:


> My friend Bob is 78 and doesn't buy green bananas. You guys would get along great!


Just turned 80. I won't even buy an all-day sucker!


----------



## johntoh22 (Feb 11, 2013)

When your equipment is older than the archer next to you


----------



## Beiooprti (Jan 20, 2020)

I absolutely agree with you.


----------



## johntoh22 (Feb 11, 2013)

When you need reading glasses to adjust your sight


----------



## JoeBear1958 (Feb 21, 2018)

When you see a teen wearing a tee shirt that says “ The Struggle is Real” , and think just wait 45 years.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

When the ASA souvenir tee shirt your wearing is older than the kid shooting next to you.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

When you have as much metal in your body as you have on your Bow!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 29, 2011)

And other places.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 29, 2011)

When you look at a target and your groups look like a shotgun was used instead of a bow.


----------



## Ruben 1969 (Feb 10, 2017)

You notice you’re trying to shoot your bow upside down.


----------



## hoytdaddy (Dec 27, 2012)

When your body makes more noise than your bow.


----------



## automan26 (Oct 21, 2002)

When bending over is a one-way trip.

Automan


----------



## rhs341 (Mar 19, 2014)

automan26 said:


> When bending over is a one-way trip.
> 
> Automan


Yep....hate using my bender!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rdotson (Dec 13, 2008)

Great post!


----------



## Bowgren2 (Jul 13, 2016)

When you buy a hunting license and they just ask if you want the senior combo. Then you take a minute to think what comes with the combo.


----------



## IBBW (Mar 29, 2005)

When you have socks older than the combined number of years the rest of your group has been shooting a bow.


----------



## oldcaptainrusty (Mar 28, 2020)

gunfighter48 said:


> When you stop and read a thread that says "You Know You're a Senior Archer When...".:lol3:


Amen!


----------



## automan26 (Oct 21, 2002)

When you go to your first visit with a new doctor and discover you once had him in 3rd period study hall.

This really happened to me just a few days ago.

Automan


----------



## NativeAz (Aug 19, 2019)

You are posting in a forum thread and you....

Um....sorry, forgot what I was commenting on.


----------



## wmkimura (Apr 30, 2018)

You keep coming back to this thread.


----------



## automan26 (Oct 21, 2002)

When you've had the same desert after every meal for the last 10 years,......................... Pepto Bismol. 

Automan


----------



## Flyingj (Jan 21, 2021)

I used to belong to and compete in team roping in the 'STRA", Senior Team Roping Association. Our motto was: "We may give out but we never give up."


----------



## BAArcher (Feb 5, 2004)

Take a golf cart to the target to pull your arrows?
I expected everything on this page to be in larger font....


----------



## boatmanusa (Nov 28, 2013)

Oh my gosh I'm 68 I've been shooting since my early twenties yep Jennings t-star was my first bow ...fingers no sights...2216 Arrow w satellite broadheads..
I'm glad I came across this site and especially this post.I can relate with most everything on here..so funny my cheeks still hurt from laughing...

I'm going to add one...

Recently when I was at a shop and demoing a bow I told the guy to set it up on 31 inch draw because that's what I've been my whole life..
After fighting the 31 inch draw for a while he said have you ever considered you might have shrunk and you're really a 30... I said absolutely not..
I ended up buying a 30 inch bow...


----------



## boatmanusa (Nov 28, 2013)

BAArcher said:


> Take a golf cart to the target to pull your arrows?
> I expected everything on this page to be in larger font....


ITS NOT IN LARGER FONT🙈 oh I guess my phone already does that for me


----------



## BAArcher (Feb 5, 2004)

boatmanusa said:


> ITS NOT IN LARGER FONT🙈 oh I guess my phone already does that for me


I was going to reply with a very witty statement but I walked into the other room and forgot what I was going to say,....


----------



## Archer David (Jan 21, 2007)

automan26 said:


> When at the range, your eyes wear out before your arms.
> 
> You have dropped your draw weight at least twice since you first started shooting.
> 
> ...


All of those apply to me the bow I shoot is 10 years old have tried a few new ones but always go back to my old one.


----------



## automan26 (Oct 21, 2002)

Archer David said:


> All of those apply to me the bow I shoot is 10 years old have tried a few new ones but always go back to my old one.


You know you're a senior archer when the old ways are still the only ways. 

Automan


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

BAArcher said:


> I was going to reply with a very witty statement but I walked into the other room and forgot what I was going to say,....


Happens to me a lot.


----------



## Archer David (Jan 21, 2007)

My old bow is to heavy for me to lift.


----------



## dickeybob (Aug 29, 2016)

When you have rests , sites and ........ older than the people your shooting against


----------



## automan26 (Oct 21, 2002)

True... Just a few days ago I watched a friend getting his bow ready to sell to a 15 year old girl. She's 15 and the bow is 20.

Automan


----------



## GDunham (Feb 23, 2021)

I am looking at these new fangled target bows but keep wanting to go back to my old Hoyt with the Spectra riser. The only thing stopping me from using the Hoyt is knowing how I will be heckled by the young shooters. I was shooting 300's with x counts in the 50s with this bow before they were born.


----------



## Don Bassett (Jan 30, 2021)

It takes all night to do what you use to do all night long


----------



## me.hunter (Mar 6, 2005)

This would be a lot funnier if it was not about me. Mel


----------



## Theisgroup (Oct 19, 2020)

When your string is older than the other archers.
When you can see the rings in the target and you are just shoot at the change in color


----------



## camasrider (Mar 7, 2021)

When you only have $10 left in your bank account but still order archery stuff from online store.


----------



## Glenredhawk (May 24, 2007)

You are the only one left in your class at a shoot. That how you win! You just outlive everyone!


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Glenredhawk said:


> You are the only one left in your class at a shoot. That how you win! You just outlive everyone!





Glenredhawk said:


> You are the only one left in your class at a shoot. That how you win! You just outlive everyone!


"I beat 'em all, whether they showed up or not."


----------



## automan26 (Oct 21, 2002)

When you drive an hour to a 3D shoot and are pleased with yourself for not having forgotten to bring all your equipment along, then when at full draw on target one you discover you've left all your energy and motivation back at the house. (Been there, Done that)

Automan


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

When you pay close attention to these issues.
1. Never pass a bathroom.
2. Never trust a fart.
3. Never race a woman to the pot.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

"See a doctor and get rid of it." I saw that movie.


----------



## Cow Creek Camper (May 3, 2021)

When your bow gets quieter and quieter with each passing year even though your Limbsavers have crumbled to dust...


----------



## Craigo (May 16, 2021)

automan26 said:


> When the kid behind the counter determines, just by looking at your hair, that you can't possibly be as serious of an archer as he and his friends, yet you know that you were most likely on the shooting line bust'n Xs at the very moment his mamma was changing his diaper.
> 
> Automan


These posts about all us old farts has me ROFLMAO!!


----------



## lucydad (Apr 24, 2021)

Not sure if this applies, but I had a scheduled lesson here in Houston, and I spent 15 minutes trying to find a parking spot, and finally just gave up. Torrential rains did not help. The range has few parking spots. I felt utterly defeated. Maybe tomorrow will be better? I have a practice session Friday. Shooting twice a week keeps me happy, missing my lesson frustrated me very much. If the parking issue persists, I may give up on the hobby or try to find another venue?


----------



## afishhunter (Dec 21, 2014)

Polaris13 said:


> You know you're getting to be a senior archer when you shoot a few arrows in your back yard at dusk and you have to walk up to the target to be able see where they hit.......


I have to do that at least 12 hours before dusk...even with bright fletchings and nocks 

You know your a senior archer when the snapping and popping noises you make while walking rattles the windows at every retail store you pass.


----------



## PeterfromMaine (Mar 4, 2008)

When you look at the thought of drawing 70lb bow like it was an Olympic sport.


----------



## Hikari (May 15, 2021)

When your teeth are like stars: they come out at night...


----------



## Hege (Jun 2, 2020)

When this stuff happens....


----------



## automan26 (Oct 21, 2002)

When the only thing about you that still has the ability to go out three or four times a week is your back.

Automan


----------



## lucydad (Apr 24, 2021)

Mandatory early afternoon nap...


----------



## Talks cheap (Jul 25, 2020)

When you’re at a shoot and 50 yo guys call you sir. And when guys tell you that they think it’s great that you’re still out there shooting. That they wish their father could do that.


----------



## automan26 (Oct 21, 2002)

When you purchase a $300 sight, don't bother to read the instructions and it either doesn't work right or you break it, so you send it back for a replacement. When the replacement arrives, then you decide to read the instructions and discover where you screwed up on the previous one and everything works just fine.

(Now that I think of it, isn't that just guy thing? That just about sums up the way men generally operate with every new purchase. )

Automan


----------



## automan26 (Oct 21, 2002)

Today, a friend of mine made a true statement. "Many years ago I was too young to stay out of trouble. Now I'm too old to get into trouble."

Automan


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Talks cheap said:


> When you’re at a shoot and 50 yo guys call you sir. And when guys tell you that they think it’s great that you’re still out there shooting. That they wish their father could do that.


Makes me wanna slap 'em up side the head.


----------



## BrettD1 (May 10, 2021)

When you are the only one at the range who doesn't wear his baseball cap backwards...


----------



## lucydad (Apr 24, 2021)

When you tell the youngsters your draft number was three. And Nixon ended the war. And they ask who was Nixon?


----------



## JJ AZ (Oct 12, 2021)

Goldwing said:


> When the cashier gives you a senior discount even though you never asked for it.


When that happened to me, it was a real wake up call!


----------



## bgriffin (Aug 14, 2008)

I can’t see.


----------



## Ramrod (Jun 19, 2003)

gutpileraider said:


> When a soccer mom in your 3D group with a 50lb Eva Shockey shoots a better score than you... and then seemingly out of concern because its a hot day, offers you a bottle of water. Uh-huh.


And you’re shooting the same poundage


----------



## automan26 (Oct 21, 2002)

If you've ever tried waxing your string using Preparation-H.

Automan


----------

